
Ask HN: Anyone with experience in using IBM Watson? - cjbenedikt
Tried to get in touch regarding using IBM Watson but haven&#x27;t hear back. Anyone out there with experience using IBM Watson?
======
dickhoner
Hey. There is a slack team set up for Watson that has a few IBMers that answer
questions, although it can take a few days to get replies. (wdc-
community.slack.com) Also, Zach Walchuk is their developer evangelist.
(zwalchuk@us.ibm.com)

Hope that helps.

------
osipov
yes i used the psycholinguistic services and tradeoff analytics. not much
beyond that.

~~~
cjbenedikt
did you get a swift reply or did it take a while? how long ago was that?

